# Dr. Mucor



## aphonopelma1313 (May 14, 2014)

Books, decay and medical stuff. Love it:

1


Books in decay... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

2


Control... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

3


Hanging... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

4


Which side are you...? von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

5


Green... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

6


Elevator... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

7


Left behind... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

8


Main entrance... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

9


Green carpet... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

10


Decay and new looking... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

11


Curtains in mold... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

12


Ultrasound... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

13


Laboratory... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

14


Meeting room... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

15


Massive door... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

16


Library... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

17


...1922 - 1927... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

18


Steristar... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

19


Nuclear stuff... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

20


Blue velvet... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

21


Meds... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr


----------



## urban-ographer (May 14, 2014)

Some lovely exposures there!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 14, 2014)

Good photos as always. What were those doors for in picture 15??


----------



## LittleOz (May 14, 2014)

Wow, lovely mix of modern equipment and severe decay.


----------



## Blind_Panic (May 15, 2014)

Love the rotten corridor. Almost like a jungle inside. Brilliant colouring!


----------



## UrbanX (May 15, 2014)

This place is just perfect! Books, medical and some decay, with no vandalism! 
Just brilliant, thanks for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 15, 2014)

Superb,the green carpet is amazing!!


----------



## Whiteknight841 (May 16, 2014)

Much obliged, great photography!


----------



## perjury saint (May 16, 2014)

*I want this SO badly...



https://www.flickr.com/photos/urbexer84/12987431235/ https://www.flickr.com/people/urbexer84/ 

*


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (May 16, 2014)

Many thx for all the comments, here are a lot more pics:

1


Desk... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

2


Nops... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

3


Colours... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

4


The bucket... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

5


The painting... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

6


Most of them are blue... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

7


9 times black... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

8


Files... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

9


Squares... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

10


Doors... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

11


Monitors... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

12


Tiles... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

13


Reception... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

14


Glass in squares... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

15


Bottles... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

16


Elevator... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

17


Staircase... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

18


Dr. Urbex von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

19


Fridge... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

20


Cupboard... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

21


Corridor... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

22


Corner... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

23


Nothing arround anymore... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

24


Looks new... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

25


EKG... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

(suicidal views)[/url] auf Flickr
26


Switch... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

27


Library... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

28


Weird... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

29


Lens... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

30


Chair... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

31


Total decay... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

32


Hello... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

33


Stuff... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

34


Head... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

35


Mold... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

36


Old one... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

37


Books... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

38


Me and myself... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

39


EKG II... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

40


Where do you go... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

41


Light... von aphonopelma1313


----------



## perjury saint (May 17, 2014)

*You have NO idea how much I want this place!!! Thanks for posting the extra pics dude!! *


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (May 18, 2014)

I can imagine... First time I saw this I was directly in love like you...


----------



## PageOne (May 28, 2014)

Nice!!!

How odd, you get rooms like in the second photo that looks quite clean and then the third photo were it looks as if it has been derelict for years. 

The corridor in the forth pic, decayed on one side and in reasonable condition on the other?


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (May 31, 2014)

The one side of the corridor was an outside wall, the other one was on the inside of the building...


----------



## Old No.13 (May 31, 2014)

Your photos are stunning as usual, so jealous! Love it.


----------



## cunningplan (May 31, 2014)

Now I do like that, really nice set of photos as normal


----------

